# accessible route to existing buildings on same site



## Rick18071 (Jan 18, 2019)

2015 IBC 1104.2 Within a site. At least one accessible route shall connect
accessible buildings, accessible facilities, *accessible elements*
and accessible spaces that are on the same site.
Exceptions:
1. An accessible route is not required between accessible
buildings, accessible facilities, accessible elements
and accessible spaces that have, as the only
means of access between them, a vehicular way not
providing for pedestrian access.
2. An accessible route to recreational facilities shall
only be required to the extent specified in Section
1110.

On the same site as a new building under construction there is an old existing building where I caught them replacing an old drinking fountain with one high drinking fountain without a permit when I used the bathroom. The new drinking fountain that is being installed complies with code as a accessible high drinking fountain. This would make the drinking fountain an *accessible element*. This is the only accessible thing in the existing building that I know of except for some light switches that are under 4' high. There is a old flagstone sidewalk that would connect the buildings that wouldn't comply as an accessible route. The existing building would need a ramp and other changes for an accessible route to the drinking fountain. They are not planing to do any other work in the existing building.

Do they need to replace the flagstone walkway to the existing building and build a ramp and other things for an accessible route from the new building to the drinking fountain in the existing building?


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 18, 2019)

Ouch! Are all buildings being used by the same tenant?


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2019)

705.2 Alterations affecting an area containing a primary
function. Where an alteration affects the accessibility to a, or
contains an area of, primary function, the route to the primary
function area shall be accessible. The accessible route to the
primary function area shall include toilet facilities and drinking
fountains serving the area of primary function.
Exceptions:
1. The costs of providing the accessible route are not
required to exceed 20 percent of the costs of the
alterations affecting the area of primary function.
2. This provision does not apply to alterations limited
solely to windows, hardware, operating controls,
electrical outlets and signs.
3. This provision does not apply to alterations limited
solely to mechanical systems, electrical systems,
installation or alteration of fire protection systems
and abatement of hazardous materials.
4. This provision does not apply to alterations undertaken
for the primary purpose of increasing the
accessibility of a facility.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 22, 2019)

Is this a "members only" no public allowed facility?
If not, then how can access be denied to the disabled?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 22, 2019)

The new building will be fully accessible, the existing building is offices converted from a house many years before we had codes here and is not accessible.
Just want to know when they install an accessible drinking fountain in the existing building at the same time they are building the new building do they need an accessible route from the new building entrance to the new drinking fountain in the existing building as per IBC 1104.2?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 22, 2019)

I would say no.
See exceptions 1 and 4 above


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 25, 2019)

So if you are saying that we have to use the IEBC for this existing building how do you use the following if there is an existing building on the same site:

2015 IBC 1104.2 Within a site. At least one accessible route shall connect
accessible buildings, accessible facilities, accessible elements
and accessible spaces *that are on the same site.*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 25, 2019)

No change of occupancy, no additions and no alterations to the existing building therefore the building code does not require the accessible route between the new and existing structure. However under the barrier removal portion of ADA even if the accessible drinking fountain was never installed in the existing building the accessible route between the new and existing building may be required but not your job to enforce ADA.

2012 IBC
SECTION 1103
SCOPING REQUIREMENTS

1103.1 Where required.
Sites, buildings, structures, facilities, elements and spaces, temporary or permanent, shall be accessible to persons with physical disabilities.

1103.2 General exceptions.
Sites, buildings, structures, facilities, elements and spaces shall be exempt from this chapter to the extent specified in this section.

1103.2.1 Specific requirements.
Accessibility is not required in buildings and facilities, or portions thereof, to the extent permitted by Sections 1104 through 1110.

1103.2.2 Existing buildings.
Existing buildings shall comply with Section 3411.

3411.1 Scope.
The provisions of Sections 3411.1 through 3411.9 apply to maintenance, change of occupancy, additions and alterations to existing buildings, including those identified as historic buildings.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 28, 2019)

There is an alteration. They are installing one high drinking fountain. So they don't need an accessible route because it is increasing the accessibility of an element. But then if they are building a new building on the same site how do you do the following?

2015 IBC 1104.2 Within a site. At least one accessible route shall connect
accessible buildings, accessible facilities, accessible elements
and accessible spaces *that are on the same site.*


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 28, 2019)

If you install it, "it" must comply.


----------

